# [SOLVED] Cant mount network share

## LJM9000

I am trying to use CIFS to mount a linux NAS. I am mounting it with the following command

```
 mount -t cifs //FileServer/public /mnt/Files -o "username=LJM9000,passwd=Y"
```

I have FileServer set in my /etc/hosts file to point to the correct IP.

I have the following Kernel options set

```

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

```

Maybe I am doing this wrong and I do not need CIFS at all since the NAS is a linux NAS running ext3 filesystem.Last edited by LJM9000 on Sat Dec 13, 2008 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theDOC_23

I think the correct option for password is "pass" or "password" and it accepts the actual password, not a "Y" for "Yes, it's needed". If you omit it, you will be prompted for one...

You can also try to leave out the "'s and set verbose to see what's going on

```
mount -t cifs //FileServer/public /mnt/Files --verbose -o username=LJM9000
```

----------

## LJM9000

pass is the correct password option, but is still not working. I am getting the following message.

```

mount error 12 = Cannot allocate memory

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)

```

I also tried omitting the password and typing it in, it still gives the same results.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Enter the command emerge -av mount-cifs. That will install net-fs/mount-cifs. Then make sure you have proper CIFS support set up in your kernel. That is found under File systems---> [*] Network File Systems. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## radzior

Hi folks, heres my issue:

I have one network share open for users on my network without authentication. I have recently moved from smbfs to cifs and have one general problem, I cant get all permissions on my mount. Here's a small bit from my /etc/fstab with both, smbfs and cifs lines:

-working smbfs

```
//magazyn/public   /mnt/magazyn   smbfs      rw,umask=777,dmask=777,fmask=777,password=,user   0 0
```

-no write permissions while using cifs

```
//magazyn/public   /mnt/magazyn   cifs       guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,sec=none,nosuid,gid=users   0 0
```

Any ideas? I can mount this share without any problem using Network places and I get all necessary permissions. Its all about to make it working in fstab. Is there a way to determine options used by Nautilus to mount this share?

----------

## LJM9000

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Enter the command emerge -av mount-cifs. That will install net-fs/mount-cifs. Then make sure you have proper CIFS support set up in your kernel. That is found under File systems---> [*] Network File Systems. 
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

I already have that installed and if you look at my first post it says the kernel options that I have enabled for CIFS

Any other ideas?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Don't put username or password (or pass) in quotes. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## LJM9000

Still the same issue, not using quotes.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post /etc/samba/smb.conf.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## LJM9000

Fixed it. I ended up rebooting the NAS and everything started working correctly.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good to hear. Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

